# PrewarLionel.com Website



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

For those of you, including myself, who joined that website, it appears to be no longer functional with new information. I personally sent three emails with information to be added to the Archives. I never received any response, and this was done more than 3 weeks ago. I posted to the forum, asking if he was around, with no response. Big Ed and myself have tried contacting him thru emails. I sent a direct email via the website, and have not heard anything after a week. Tom-prewar only logged into OGR, and here on MTF, back in July 2015. He hasn't visited either site since, and there is no other email address for contact.

I have no clue idea of Tom's status, regarding his lack of activity, and lack of responses to emails. I hate to venture a guess that he may have passed away, but it may be a possibility. If anyone knows who he is, and how to contact him, it would help. The idea behind the website was a terrific idea, and would have been a great source of info pertaining to Prewar, similar to what is available on Posrwar. The website may just die a slow death, with no way to continue it. I can only hope for the best.


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

*Tin*

TELEDOC,

I am a member over there also, and have been wondering about Tom's heath also, I hope he did not pass away, however it may very will be possible.

PCRR/Dave


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I sent an email to tom a couple days ago. no response. also wondered about health issues.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Cole & PCR, From all indications, the Prewarlionel site is virtually dead in the water. Myself, Big Ed, Cole, and maybe a few others have sent emails, and no responses to any of them. The only way to send an email is thru the PrewarLionel site, as he didn't attempt to provide one when he logged onto OGR, or here. I have no idea as to his true identity, only that he is listed as from Maine, and nothing more. His last log in on either MTF or OGR is from last August, and the last activity was before Thanksgiving on the Prewar site. Nothing since then. 

Guys, I don't know what to say.....I am at a loss.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I had a pen-pal at one time that was killed in a car accident, stuff happens but I hope he is alright. It was a good idea I thought, too bad if it can't go forward.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*PrewarLionel website status???*

I think the big mistake most of us made, if you can call it a mistake, was not getting to know Tom's personal info. We all jumped into the idea, as it is something that is sorely needed. I never got to know how old Tom was, or any other personal info, such as an alternate email route. To that end, all we can do is hope that nothing serious happened to him, and only wonder what will become of the site.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*to our maine members*

I wonder if maybe Bluecomet400, or Passenger train collector, or any of the other Mainers on the forum might know who Tom is?:dunno:

He went to the trouble of starting a forum, he is probably pretty involved in the hobby.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

This is the first I've heard of this website, and I don't know who Tom is--but I will try to find out.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

This is an email registered in the GoDaddy system: [email protected]

It may bounce to the email of the person. I've had situations were website contact forms were broken and no way to get in touch


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2016)

Don't know of him.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Still nothing going on over there since we all posted way back in January.:dunno:

Very strange, I wonder if something happened to Tom just how long will the site stay online?


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

Big Ed,
Pretty soon I will delete it from my favorites list, to bad I though that forum was very nice for us Tin Plate guys. I really do wonder if something happened to Tom.
PCRR/Dave


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> ….just how long will the site stay online?


It will stay online until someone with admin credentials takes it down or the domain registration isn't renewed or the web service isn't renewed… whichever comes first.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Pine Creek RailRoad said:


> Big Ed,
> Pretty soon I will delete it from my favorites list, to bad I though that forum was very nice for us Tin Plate guys. I really do wonder if something happened to Tom.
> PCRR/Dave


Maybe he had an accident? Or something worse.
That is what I am thinking.



ErnestHouse said:


> It will stay online until someone with admin credentials takes it down or the domain registration isn't renewed or the web service isn't renewed… whichever comes first.


Thanks
So it might take a year if he is paid up for a year?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> Still nothing going on over there since we all posted way back in January.:dunno:
> 
> Very strange, I wonder if something happened to Tom just how long will the site stay online?



hate to say it but something must have happened to tom.

be nice if somebody would keep it up and running. i'd consider it, but I really don't have the time or computer savvy.

and with all the recent B.S. and bellyaching on MTF I can't blame anyone for not wanting it.
I give the guys here a big :thumbsup:.

i'm here to learn, maybe help somebody out, and see what everyones doing with their trains.
the babysitting is for nursery school. so again, I appreciate the job our guys are doing here.

I'M DONE 
hope everybody has a happy easter.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cole226 said:


> hate to say it but something must have happened to tom.
> 
> be nice if somebody would keep it up and running. i'd consider it, but I really don't have the time or computer savvy.
> 
> ...


I think Teldoc should take it over.
He is chock full of good information.
And is continuing to find more and more everyday!:smilie_daumenpos:

I wonder what the cost was to Tom for the site?
I wonder if there is anyway to get a hold of him (or his next of kin)

I had some more tin to add over there, as did others.hwell:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

yeah, I thought Teledoc would be perfect.
he's all over digging up info.

and so far it was a small group with a like interest in prewar trains


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

For some reason I can't even contact the contact?

The webmaster?
It failed?


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> ...So it might take a year if he is paid up for a year?


Correct. Domain registrations are like a subscription, as long as it's paid it will continue. The domain owner will get emails telling them 1.) it's coming due, 2.) it's due, 3.) it's past due. After a grace period (length of time might vary depending on who the domain is registered with) they will then deactivate the domain and it will be up for sale.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I did find this,
TRB Holdings, LLC then it said Maine TRB LLC (or something)
I can't find it again, that came up in a search for the owner.

I am guessing that is who Tom pays for the site?

I guess when he doesn't pay the next due bill the sites name would be up for sale?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

highvoltage said:


> Correct. Domain registrations are like a subscription, as long as it's paid it will continue. The domain owner will get emails telling them 1.) it's coming due, 2.) it's due, 3.) it's past due. After a grace period (length of time might vary depending on who the domain is registered with) they will then deactivate the domain and it will be up for sale.


You beat me as I was typing.
How do you go about finding out how much it would cost or even when it would go up for sale?


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks like it was paid for two years back in 2015, so it will endure until 2017.

Domain Name: PREWARLIONEL.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1947556021_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.godaddy.com
Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
Update Date: 2015-07-17T18:52:37Z
Creation Date: 2015-07-17T18:52:37Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2017-07-17T18:52:37Z


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> You beat me as I was typing.
> How do you go about finding out how much it would cost or even when it would go up for sale?


We're typing at the same time! Looks like it's good until 2017. Unfortunately they can't transfer ownership without the owner's permission, so might be a moot point about taking the site over.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

highvoltage said:


> Looks like it was paid for two years back in 2015, so it will endure until 2017.
> 
> Domain Name: PREWARLIONEL.COM
> Registry Domain ID: 1947556021_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
> ...





highvoltage said:


> We're typing at the same time! Looks like it's good until 2017. Unfortunately they can't transfer ownership without the owner's permission, so might be a moot point about taking the site over.


How did you find that?
I wonder where TRB Holdings, LLC comes into it?

So in 2017 (to the date or a little after) what happens then, you bid on it or something?
Would you know of an approximate price he was paying to own the site?


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> How did you find that?


I did a whois lookup for prewarlionel.com



Big Ed said:


> I wonder where TRB Holdings, LLC comes into it?


Where did you find that?



Big Ed said:


> So in 2017 (to the date or a little after) what happens then, you bid on it or something?
> Would you know of an approximate price he was paying to own the site?


Not sure, never registered a domain. I took over after the site was already established.

Prices vary based on the level of support you are looking for. If you just want to buy a domain name, that can be fairly inexpensive (depending on who's selling the name). But then you have to have your own servers, high speed internet connection, etc.

We were paying about $125/year for a full service ISP. Don't know if that's going rate or not, again I took over after it was established so I just stayed with the existing ISP.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

highvoltage said:


> I did a whois lookup for prewarlionel.com
> 
> 
> Where did you find that?
> ...


I don't know where I found the holding company, I couldn't find it again when I went to look.

Heck, a buck and a quarter is not the much per year.
Hmmm, Ed's Prewarlionel.com

I see by your search godaddy is in there somehow.
I never got into any of this, all Greek to me right now.

Now if there was someway to contact Tom or his survivors? (if that is the case may he RIP.)

Someone must have known that he started this site?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Well Big Ed, Kudos to you for bringing my name up. Nope!! Can't do it, as I have enough going on without having to try and administer a website. I really don't mind doing research and finding things for people, when I think I can find an answer, but I would rather keep that here on MTF. 

I was glad that Tom decided he wanted to create a website for JUST Prewar, to the liking of the PostwarLionel website. My only gripe, which I can understand from his standpoint, was the inability of adding photos, and the hassle of copyright. Most individuals don't have all the books, and reference material to be able to see all the different rolling stock from Prewar, and to have the site available, "With Photos" would have been fantastic. Things were going great for a short while, and then "POOF", nothing was heard from Tom. The sad part is that none of us, that joined, ever got to know anything about Tom, for his personal email, away from the site, his last name, where he actually lived in Maine, etc..

I am in agreement with those of you that have posted, that something drastic has happened, and Tom is no longer with us. Big Ed, and myself have tried numerous emails to try and get some kind of contact, and nothing since last November. It's a shame to see it lay dormant, but from the searching HiVoltage has done, it will sit there until sometime around July 2017. Guess we all have to wait and see........


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

He was kind of secretive, I think he mentioned he was in Maine once and I think someone asked where he was in Maine. He never did answer. He sort of changed the subject, I think?

The copyrights?
I would have to look into that but I think posting pictures and links is legal for some material?
Some of the sites that take their copyrighting serious tell you how to link. Some sites you can't post their pictures just links.
Others it is perfectly legal to post their pictures.

Well when you going to finish your plate?
Supermod Teledoc? Partner?
Head of research & development and useless info?

Just how much time is involved in running it?

One thing I would change somehow is the forum, I don't like how Nabble operates. I think one forum, one password, all combined is better. But Nabble is free.

I will have to check all this out. :smokin:


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Aren't you the Easter Comedian............ROFLMAO!!!!!

I tried to do some reading about all the copyright crap, and it is too confusing, to know what is acceptable, and what isn't. It was making my head spin, reading it, so I gave up with trying to fight it with Tom.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> He was kind of secretive...


I gathered that based on his domain registration. He did it through a domain proxy so his personal information wouldn't show:

Registrant Name: Registration Private
Registrant Organization: Domains By Proxy, LLChttp://www.enomcentral.com/whois/prewarlionel-com.html#sthash.n40yeW3o.dpuf


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I like a good investigation so here is a bit more info... 

Trb Holdings, LLC is a Maine Limited-Liability Company (Domestic) filed on January 22, 2014. The company's filing status is listed as Good Standing and its File Number is 20142708DC. 

The Registered Agent on file for this company is United States Corporation Agents, Inc. and is located at 67 Field Road, , ME 04105.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

From brob2k1's added tidbit, a search for Field Rd, with zip 04105 comes up with two names and it is a residence. The names are Aaron Osgood, or Ms. Sharon Osgood
67 Field Rd., Falmouth, Maine.

I am going to presume that one or either runs a business, (??as a sideline??) from their residence, and the TRB Holdings, LLC also comes up at that location. A further search shows Aaron Osgood dealing with Hotel consulting.

The plot thickens!!!!!
It's late to be doing any more digging, but I would venture a guess that "PrewarLionel TOM" was familiar to them, and probably resides or resided in Falmouth, Maine.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> I don't know where I found the holding company, I couldn't find it again when I went to look...


It's on the prewarlionel.com About/Contact page. brob2k1 and Teledoc dug a little further.

I'm guessing that the T in TRB was Tom and R and B were his other initials.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

highvoltage, That can't be it, as TRB Holding, LLC is in different states, as a Limited Liability Company, not just in Falmouth, Me. The only one showing in Falmouth Maine is run by the Osgoods, when I followed down the page I was looking at, it showed (Other states where TRB Holdings LLC are located). TRB Holdings, LLC is in 12 different locations, in N.Y. Twice, of the twelve.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

teledoc said:


> highvoltage, That can't be it, as TRB Holding, LLC is in different states, as a Limited Liability Company, not just in Falmouth, Me. The only one showing in Falmouth Maine is run by the Osgoods, when I followed down the page I was looking at, it showed (Other states where TRB Holdings LLC are located). From memory late last night, I think it showed about 6 or 8 other states.


That makes sense. I hadn't had my coffee yet; yeah, that's my excuse.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

A likely excuse!!!!!' NO Coffee does cloud the mind, which I can attest to. 

From what we have been finding, points to "Tom" must have been from Falmouth, Maine, or very close suburb to it. There is also a good chance that the Osgood's whether father/daughter, or husband/wife, have interests associated with TRB Holdings, LLC, and Tom must know or had known them. That's my guess at this time.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

teledoc said:


> A likely excuse!!!!!' NO Coffee does cloud the mind, which I can attest to.
> 
> From what we have been finding, points to "Tom" must have been from Falmouth, Maine, or very close suburb to it. There is also a good chance that the Osgood's whether father/daughter, or husband/wife, have interests associated with TRB Holdings, LLC, and Tom must know or had known them. That's my guess at this time.


Maybe some day the mystery will be solved.

You certainly live up to your title "Master of Research & Useless information."


----------

